# Leg Tumor, amputation, and 2nd opinions



## cleopatra (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a 14 year old mostly healthy, pretty active lab x mutt. A few months ago, he starting growing this soft-tissue thing on his leg. No big deal, old dogs get these things all the time. It didn't seem to bother him, but it kept getting bigger. At grapefruit size, we went to the vet. The vet recommended rapid surgery under the premise that "it would continue to grow and eventually break the skin and cause problems", but also that it might need to be removed again in a few months since it was likely to keep growing. That was all I was told. So, I agreed... 2 weeks ago he had surgery.

Well, the thing was deep and they couldn't get all of it, which didn't surprise me considering they expected it to keep growing. The other thing was, they didn't have enough skin to cover it, so the dog has to grow new skin, hence, he's quite bandaged up. Since there isn't enough skin, and the thing is continuing to grow, the prognosis is that it will never heal and he'll never be able to use that leg again! They are now pushing me into AMPUTATING that leg! Wha!? Had I know that they wouldn't have enough skin to cover the wound, I've NEVER have agreed to surgery in the first place! And I think that THEY had to know this was likely, but didn't tell me.

I'd have preferred, given the amputation scenario, to have waited until the growth was actually a problem before any kind of surgery. (Now, I agree, it is possible that the growth could've quickly become a problem, but I've since talked to people whos dogs had grapefruit-sized growths that never become problems, and I'd have also preferred to have my dog on 4 legs even if only few months instead of this - after all, he's 14).

So now, I'm being told that amputation is the only solution, and pushed into surgery again. Since I didn't get the full story the first time around and felt like they pushed surgery prematurely, I'm quite worried that it might happen again. Hence, I want a second (vet) opinion and looking for advice. I'd like to make an informed decision this time. 

(FWIW, this vet has been in practice for a long time around here and comes highly recommended - the surgeon (main vet - he now has 3 more working there) was not the one who originally recommended surgery, though he was in on the process and had a chance to suggest otherwise).


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I would probably get a second opinion from a different practice.

I would be extremely hesitant to amputate on a 14 year old dog...and it would definitely depend a LOT on how his health and strength is otherwise. Sounds like you are between a rock and a hard place. If the tumor or growth is growing faster than the dog can grow skin, did they determine if it's in the bone or what the prognosis is with that? There's just not enough specific information to really make a good suggestion other than to get a second opinion. Sorry...

I would also encourage people who may be reading this thread to have growths looked at (esp if they are rapidly growing) before they reach the size of the grapefruit! I've had LOTS of senior dogs and I would not say that old dogs "get these things all the time." To be honest, they don't.


----------



## cleopatra (Mar 12, 2008)

Well, I didn't have a diagnosis this morning, but just called back, and its a hemangiopericytoma. E.g. some sort of soft tissue cancer that slowly (if ever) metastasizes but keeps spreading and eventually becomes disfiguring. I talked to a 2nd vet there, she was a little more talkative, and I'm feeling a little better about the whole thing since I think they were expecting something more benign, like a lipoma. She also happened to see the leg this morning and said that it looked bad. 

Looks like amputation is the best option - the tumor is very aggressive.

The dog Joey, although 14, is otherwise pretty healthy. He was still going on short backcountry ski trips and running and hiking.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Good luck with the amputation. I know it's not an easy decision. Sounds like you have a pretty amazing senior pup though!


----------



## cleopatra (Mar 12, 2008)

Thanks, yea, he is amazing. I wrote a little story about Joey for fun here:

http://www.dogforums.com/2-general-dog-forum/24268-joey-s-story.html


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

Wow, we had a Brittney that had tumors removed twice....both cancer/different kinds....one on her chest, then a few years later, one on her side....then a mole thingy on her leg, the same time as the tumor on her side was removed.....it wasn't very big, but I remember that they were worried about having enough skin for that to cover....boy, they should have known that there might not be enough skin for Joey.....

Well, whatever, good luck! I will keep Joey and yourself in my thoughts and prayers.....Give him a pat for me.....Hugs!


----------

